# juwel backround



## orck (Jan 12, 2008)

I suppose you all know the 3D backgrounds from Juwel and especially the Stone Lime

The main problem with this background is the joint between the two parts. As you can see from the picture below it is quite visible 

I have read some Guides to make a DIY background using styrofoam, a material quite similar to the Juwel's

Can any of you give me directions how to make the connection disappear and to paint with a suitable similar color


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

That's a toughie. You could try some mortar mixed with concrete color. It would take some practice at mixing the colors to match which would be difficult but not impossible. I would do some practice swaths first because the concrete color will dry differently from what it looks like wet.
You don't necessarily have to cover the entire crack either, just blend in the high spots and some of the longer low areas and I would recommend blending after it's installed in the tank

Another option is to hide it behind a leafy plant.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

to bad they are from the same mold.kind of ruins the effect.instead of trying to match the back ground color you could fill the crack and put a layer of tinted concrete on the whole thing.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

What does it look like with either one side or the other rotated through 180 deg. Might not see the pattern repeating so clearly. Not used em myself but have a hunch they might be made to match up that way too. No idea about the join sorry.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cut them up along the "rock" seams. Reassemble them like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## orck (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't really care about the repeated pattern because I am going to put a lot of stones in front of it, so hopefully it wouldn't be so easy to distinguish the pattern

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

With alot of stones in front of it, I doubt you'll notice the seams either.


----------

